# Home made whisker biscuit?



## vladpills (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

Got a quick question here....Im making a slingbow from my barnetts cobra, and was wondering, what kind of ideas are there for whisker biscuits out there?

The one im going with so far, is a simple 2inch piece of pvc tube, with 3 toothbrush heads glued on inside, equal distance from one another, so the arrow is supported from top and bottom. The cobra has a threaded hole for the fork bolt, so the plan is to attach the pvc tubing to that with a help of 2 washers, and a longer bolt of same width.
The reason i went with a pvc tube, and not a store bought whisker biscuit, is;

1 - They are too expensive for me right now, mainly because the delivery to my country even from ebay, costs almost twice the cost of a whisker biscuit, and no archery shops in my country, sell them cheap.
and 2 - The toothbrush heads will be quite "hidden" into the tube, so when the bands retract, they will hit the tubing, and not the brushes.

Unlike many slingbows ive already seen, i made sure to level the arrow resting height, with the fork height, so when the tubes retract, they are not higher or lower than where the arrow rests....hopefully thatll contribute to better accuracy.

Any other ideas, and tips on how i may be able to improve are extremely wanted, and welcome!

VP


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I think maybe check in the slingbow section, I know Ruthie had a cool concept using leather.

Tyrone


----------

